# Blue Prints Blue Marlin, fun trip summer 13



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcgMWp_FvT4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet video bro. Love the beasties!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fun vid and cool underwater footage. Someone showed me a pic of that blue a while back, that thing looked like it had skipped a few meals lately 

Wiring a Blue without gloves......


----------



## Macgyver46 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice video


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love it! that was a wild one!!!


----------

